

PagerDuty Down - rellik

I can't get into &#60;company&#62;.pagerduty.com for my own company or others that I know. They all give: 502 Bad Gateway<p>I just got an email that should've triggered a call &#38; text, but nothing came (yet). Anybody know what's up?<p>edit: confirmed with others
======
ultrasaurus
Everything is 100% back up and alerts are flowing with no delays. Engineers
are investigating the root causes and support is contacting everyone who
contacted us.

------
rellik
"@pagerduty knows" <\-- <https://twitter.com/FST777/status/294485421642100736>

...but, how does @FST777 know that @pagerduty knows?

------
rellik
...and, it's back up

